# Remote starter on a standard



## alamarc (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey guys,

Im looking for tips/advise on installing a remote starter on a standard. The dealers won't do it because of the liability risks(starting it while its in gear and smashing into things).

The truck is a 99 Toyota Tacoma 5 speed. On the left of the steering column there is a clutch start bypass switch. I was thinking that i might be able to permaneantly connect the circut.

Any Insight?
Thanks


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Why connect to that? It's a major liability in a standard- I have seen a couple installed, but I would recomend addind a switch somewhere that cuts out the remote stars unless the truck is in neutral reguardless of the clutch being depressed. It's not an issue of the clutch so much as most people park standards in gear, especially since parking brakes tend to freeze on in the winter months.

Remember, you don't want to be in the paper under the article about the 85 year old woman who drove throught the front window of a donyut shop as the guy who remote started his truck through his living room wall....


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I have done it. The safest way is to put magnet switches around the shifter so that it senses when the truck is in gear. Takes a while to fine tune but will work well.


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

I would not even try..It's not worth the rigging up you have to do to make it work. And if something goes wrong, it will go wrong in a BIG way...


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

you can't get any professionals around here to do it. but if you do make sure the e-brake is on and out of gear when you park it at night.


----------



## KeeblerBP (Sep 4, 2005)

A remote start company called compustar makes a unit that is designed for vehicles with a standard transmission. It makes you go through a series of things when you get out of the vehicle with it running and the parking brake set. The vehicle actually stays running when you get out until you shut the door. If one of the doors is opened before the remote start is activated the next time, the remote start won't attempt to start the vehicle. It will just flash the lights to tell you a door has been opened. That way you know someone hasn't put the vehicle into gear. I had one of these on an old honda accord work car and it worked great.


----------



## alamarc (Oct 12, 2005)

*compustar*

i just looked at their site.. seems interesting but expensive--

what are the prices of the units that you looked at?


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

A buddy of mine did it to his Tacoma, it can done, sorry I don't have specifics, next time I see him I'll inquire.


----------



## KeeblerBP (Sep 4, 2005)

alamarc said:


> i just looked at their site.. seems interesting but expensive--
> 
> what are the prices of the units that you looked at?


I used to be an installer that was a dealer for them. The basic remote start/keyless entry Retail was around $450. I think the dealer cost was around $200.


----------



## alamarc (Oct 12, 2005)

450 installed or just for the product?


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

Hey Alamarc,

My bud used to be an installer too and he says those units for manual trans works the nuts... He always wanted me to try them since they work well.


----------



## alamarc (Oct 12, 2005)

Are they hard to install or relativle easy? Ebay has some for reasonable price so if i could install it myself then that would be cool


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

They do make them. My sister has one on her car. Not too many companies make them. They run around $300 for one that works on a standard.


----------



## KeeblerBP (Sep 4, 2005)

alamarc said:


> 450 installed or just for the product?


That was the installed price.


----------



## alamarc (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats not as bad as i expected...

Are they easy to install Or is there alot of hunting lines and splicing wires. How long was a typical install for you?


Sorry for the question but im hooked on this now.

Andrew


----------



## greenpastureslc (Oct 3, 2005)

I just had one of those put on my standard last winter. The cost was $300 installed. It would have been more if my truck had the security light in it.


----------



## KeeblerBP (Sep 4, 2005)

alamarc said:


> Thats not as bad as i expected...
> 
> Are they easy to install Or is there alot of hunting lines and splicing wires. How long was a typical install for you?
> 
> ...


The typical install on a manual was about 5 hours. Usually 3 or 4 for automatic transmissions. But keep in mind I was doing one or two a day and you get a lot quicker the more you do. The hardest part of the manuals is the clutch safety switch. It is usually very hard to reach, (probably on purpose). I would say if this is your first remote start install you should expect to spend 7-10 hours on it. Make sure you should solder all your connections. I think Scotchlocks and t-taps belong in the trash. 
Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## alamarc (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok I can deal with that..

Do you think i will need a wiring diagram for my truck? If so any ideas where i can find one?


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

alamarc said:


> Ok I can deal with that..
> 
> Do you think i will need a wiring diagram for my truck? If so any ideas where i can find one?


If it helps I have the full 04 factory manual set with wiring diagrams... PM me... If we get that 5 to 9 inches I'll be real busy tho!!!


----------



## KeeblerBP (Sep 4, 2005)

alamarc said:


> Ok I can deal with that..
> 
> Do you think i will need a wiring diagram for my truck? If so any ideas where i can find one?


Send me an email with a fax number or I can try to email it to you. I still have the program on my computer to get the wiring information. My email address is [email protected].


----------



## alamarc (Oct 12, 2005)

Keebler, Six, 


I bought one!!!

The 2W900FM-S

3000 ft range and 900MhZ technology

I can't wait to get it and install [email protected]

Ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## BOMBER (Dec 23, 2005)

design tech international http://www.designtech-intl.com/

top of the line remote starters, i've installed several for family. made in the usa.

msrp...$199.00 deluxe unit.

same unit sold at sam's club for $70.00, this week's xmas special $40.00.

they also make a unit for manual trans.

free download of vehicle wiring guides from their website.


----------

